# School's out for summer!



## Boofy (May 23, 2016)

But it's not quite out forever, yet. Nobody has blown it to pieces. Aw, I like that song, no matter how cheesy it is.

Ahem. Hi! Beth here, or Boofy, Boofarino, Boofaloo, Boofster, Boofmeister, that chick who keeps appearing sporadically, take your pick. Nice to see you all again. I'm taking a well earned break after my first year at university and I thought I'd stop by and see what I've missed! Those of you who know me, I hope you're doing well, and those of you I've yet to meet, it's uh, nice to meet you! :3

Stuff that happened/is happening:

- I am waiting on my results but overall distinctions in my first year, hurray!
- My rabbit/catsnake/furry human, Yoyo, forgave me for getting him neutered, huehue.
- I get to go to Japan in my third year provided I learn the language in this upcoming one (so excited just typing that, actually)
- My beautiful PC is getting an upgrade. Did somebody say Amaterasu: Founders Edition?
- I wrote something I didn't delete and or edit beyond recognition and my lecturers are actually helping me edit her properly.
- I took up dungeons and dragons. Currently a lvl 3 godless human druid with a penchant for trying to seduce animals that are trying to eat me into being my friend and rolling a 1 for animal handling. Every. Damned. Time.

Uhhhh, that's all I can think of off of the top of my head!

I forget how to end these things. Eh. This'll do:


----------



## Gyarachu (May 23, 2016)

Hello Boofy,

We may have met. I think I was fading out as you were fading in, but aloha! nonetheless.

DnD has always intrigued me, though I've never known anyone who plays. Is it sad that it's the only thing I can think of to throw on a bucket list at the moment?


----------



## Sonata (May 23, 2016)

Hello Boofy, welcome back!


----------



## TJ1985 (May 23, 2016)

BOOF! I thought of you just today, wondering if you were okay, how life was treating you. Girl, if you keep disappearing like that, I'm going to buy a big ol' tube of industrial epoxy........ We'll keep you here one way or another.


----------



## escorial (May 23, 2016)

another returnee......i think electronically tagging members is the way forward..were all lifers....


----------



## Firemajic (May 23, 2016)

escorial said:


> another returnee......i think electronically tagging members is the way forward..were all lifers....




Microchip .... that way we can traccck her, and bring her back home! Hello beautiful Booooofy, Wf always loses some sparkle when any of our fabulous regular friends go MIA... Stay awhile...


----------



## Reichelina (May 23, 2016)

Nice to meet you!!!


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 23, 2016)

Hey, welcome back! I'm Anthony. I've seen you sporadically. Get comfortable! Stay a while. I've only been here since January. 



Boofy said:


> My beautiful *PC* is getting an upgrade.



Aw, shucks, I am beautiful? I am getting an upgrade?! 

:shock: :-k:king::cheers:

Yay! Guys, you never told me anything about this. I am kidding. Enjoy your stay, Boofinator.


----------



## am_hammy (May 23, 2016)

Hey there boof! Glad to see you again and that all is well! Looking forward to having you back around for the warmer months =)

Soooo jealous you'll get to go to Japan! I know you'll succeed with the language and make it happen =)


----------



## Bruno Spatola (May 23, 2016)

Founders edition? Pff. I got a beefy intel 5000 series graphics chip in this bad boy. I can run Minesweeper at 4K at like a billion FPS -- who needs an upgrade?

*Whispers* I'm waiting for the 1070, personally. LinusTechTips will probably strap 1,080 1080s together or something and digitize their viewers into The Grid. You heard it hear first.

Oh, and hey.


----------



## JustRob (May 23, 2016)

No need to clock on. Friendship is timeless and we are a resource for you to draw on. No, hang on, I didn't mean a tattoo.


----------



## TheWritingWriter (May 23, 2016)

OMG A BUNNY  

It's nice to meet you! Welcome back!


----------



## Harper J. Cole (May 23, 2016)

Hey there! Glad you're still around.



Boofy said:


> - I get to go to Japan in my third year provided I learn the language in this upcoming one (so excited just typing that, actually)



頑張ってください !!

I used to study Japanese, though I wasn't much good. I recommend going to the Sumo while you're there, it's a lot of fun.

HC


----------



## Boofy (May 23, 2016)

Well hey there *Gyarachu!* I do vaguely recall having seen you around, too. It's not sad at all though. Only the most elite human beings understand the true value of some good ol' fashioned roleplay. I actually have a boardgame cafe right on campus, which makes it super convenient for setting up parties for campaigns. I practically live in the place, right now!

----

*Sonata!* Hello! I do hope life has been treating you well :3

*----*

*TJ *:') 


I dunno how I managed to keep myself from logging in for so long, to be honest. You guys ARE the industrial epoxy! I ought to have checked in a little more often ^^;

----

Ah *Escorial*, that is the future. This is what the subscription fees need to be channelled into. Get your wallets out, folks.

----

*Firemajic*, I saw the poetry competition! Congratulations to everyone who entered. Fantastic stuff! I missed you, especially. Always so warm and friendly :3 (You're one of my favourites. Don't tell the others)

----

*Reichelina* is a very pretty username! Hello there!

----

Oh lordy. See... there's been a bit of a mix up *Anthony*. Gods, I hate to be the one to tell you this. PC actually stands for _Personal Computer_. I uh... I'm rather an important member of the PC master race and my shiny custom build is about to get shinier... and customier! Aw... don't gimme that look! 

...


You did give me a new nickname to add to the pile, though. Ah, what the hell. Sure, you're beautiful man. Nice to meet you!

----

*Ammy!* I did miss you :3 


I am so excited to go. I feel as though I need to take an empty suitcase just for all the things I am going to splurge my grant on! I will of course be providing many pictures to you all when it comes around... if I decide to take my camera, anyway. That camera takes up enough room six small Pokemon figurines, after all. Huehue.

----


Just spit out my coffee. Thanks *Bruno!* That was beautiful :') 


I desperately wanna wait for AMDs Vega release, but I need the upgrade now, damn it! But if I do upgrade now it won't have HBM2. First world problems, eh?


Oh, and hey!


----

*JustRob*, hello again my friend! I have been debating a tattoo that reads DON'T PANIC in big friendly letters since before I started university. I'm still deathly afraid of needles, though. 


Hope you're well!

----

*TheWritingWriter*, hello! It IS a bunny. A very grumpy one, at that! It's nice to meet you too :3

----

*Harper,* we meet again! 


Lordy you guys have given me a lot to do! How are you, neh? I am excited to learn, though I was awful at French. Still, there's a pretty nice incentive if I manage it. :3

----


Is that all of them? Wowza. I used bold to highlight names to make it less convoluted when I didn't past in every quote directly but I don't think it's helped at all! Aw, I love you guys. It really is very nice to be back! I'll be lurking around for a few weeks at the least, so you're welcome to PM me any time. Seriously! I have nothing to do until August now but play Overwatch and DOTA! :3


----------



## RhythmOvPain (May 23, 2016)

Hey, you.


----------



## JustRob (May 24, 2016)

Ah yes, D&D. Of course I have never indulged in such activity, being a peaceful reclusive, almost solitary type. However, with my inclination towards chaotic good you may regard me as an ancient brass dragon and leave it at that. Of course, that would be a Pern dragon, capable of going _between -- _between times that is,if you get my drift. I doubt that the masters of D&D approve of such behaviour though. Too chaotic for words -- unless I'm writing them maybe. Naturally my life is devoted to my singular companion, my angel, just like the dragons of Pern again I suppose. Enough of this nonsense though.

Welcome back.


----------



## TheWritingWriter (May 24, 2016)

escorial said:


> another returnee......i think electronically tagging members is the way forward..were all lifers....



We're just too awesome. People just can't stay away. :cheers:


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2016)

Welcome back Boofy. :hi: As you can see the forums have sustained themselves without you but it is a pleasure to have you with us once again.:thumbr:


----------

